# Battlefield 4



## iceman. (15 Dicembre 2013)

Qualcuno ce l'ha? Pareri?
Ho intenzione di andarlo a prendere questo pomeriggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)

Non se ne parla molto bene a dire il vero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sti sparatutto...


----------



## iceman. (15 Dicembre 2013)

A me piacciono molto gli sparatutto 

Comunque l'ho preso, 40 euro usato. 
Onestamente mi aspettavo di meglio, ma per ora son solo all'inizio...vediamo..


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Dai, già finito , saranno si e no 7-8 missioni e l'ho fatto con la massima difficoltà, la storia non si capisce bene, insomma non è stato un gran che, voto : 6.5


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, già finito , saranno si e no 7-8 missioni e l'ho fatto con la massima difficoltà, la storia non si capisce bene, insomma non è stato un gran che, voto : 6.5


Vabbè ma questo tipo di giochi sono fatti per l'online alla fine.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma questo tipo di giochi sono fatti per l'online alla fine.



Esatto...


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Dicembre 2013)

se fai l'online su pc è davvero bello, ci sono server con partite anche da più di 70 giocatori


----------

